# Contrast questions about rsd lite and Ubuntu



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok so I'm getting thoroughly sick and tired of trying to root my droid x (.621) through Ubuntu, and trying to understand the extremely confusing instructions posted by folks on here. I've tried for hours and hours and read the instructions over and over and yet I still get the same messages on Ubuntu terminal which is either: "command not found" or "no such file or directory" or some crap like that. I'm asking 3 questions: 1) can someone please make a nice concise step by step YouTube video for all the poor noobs out here explaining how to root from .621? 2) OR, can someone please email me or message me or text me or call me or something?! I can give you my phone number in a message if you need it. 3) OR, isn't there a way to rsd lite root and then flash a rooted nandroid file or new update without losing root?

I'm willing to DONATE MONEY to anyone that can solve my problems.

Someone help before I'm forced to go and eat small children, I'm losing my mind!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

> Ok so I'm getting thoroughly sick and tired of trying to root my droid x (.621) through Ubuntu, and trying to understand the extremely confusing instructions posted by folks on here. I've tried for hours and hours and read the instructions over and over and yet I still get the same messages on Ubuntu terminal which is either: "command not found" or "no such file or directory" or some crap like that. I'm asking 3 questions: 1) can someone please make a nice concise step by step YouTube video for all the poor noobs out here explaining how to root from .621? 2) OR, can someone please email me or message me or text me or call me or something?! I can give you my phone number in a message if you need it. 3) OR, isn't there a way to rsd lite root and then flash a rooted nandroid file or new update without losing root?
> 
> I'm willing to DONATE MONEY to anyone that can solve my problems.
> 
> ...


 with sbf flash, create a folder in your home directory called flash. Right click it, and under properties click 'make it executable and unzip sbf flash to it. Then put your sbf file in it. Connect your phone in the boot loader, open terminal, type sudo su, enter your password, type cd /home/yourname/flash 
Then you should see that your in that directory, type sbf_flash
Its been awhile, and in pretty new to Linux, but im pretty sure thats what I did...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...-proper-kernel/

Feel free to follow my step-by-step guide.









It also includes the latest and greatest in automations!

Including KDS1's SBF CD. Burn ISO to CD, put in CD tray, boot from CD, plug in phone, it will SBF your phone to 604 and even root~

Following up booting the phone into your rooted 604 enviroment, either install Droid 2 bootstrap and Rom manager from the market OR side-load the apks.

Bootstrap recovery with droid 2 bootstrap, then flash latest recovery with Rom Manager.

Process also includes all awesome ZIPs created by ky. Which when you boot into CWM recovery, just flash one of his 621 zips. BAM. Full rooted 621 with proper kernel, CDT, and other fancy stuff.

If you already have access to CWM, you can just download one of the zips and flash it without doing any SBF stuff (assuming you have the 15p radio and whatnot).

If you have any questions about specific part of the guide, feel free to ask in the thread.







I'll be glad to help


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Skree, I'm very thankful for this live iso sbf, your directions worked! And it was waaaaay easier than Ubuntu, thank you so much!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

jordan3891 said:


> Thanks Skree, I'm very thankful for this live iso sbf, your directions worked! And it was waaaaay easier than Ubuntu, thank you so much
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


 I am glad it worked out for you, enjoy your awesome dx again.

You mentioned something about donations in the first post? ;p

But anyway, everything works fine? Data and all? Just making sure it all works. Let me know.


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually I'm an idiot. It didn't work at all, and I didn't realize it till later. Basically the live disc gives me 3 options and so i followed the directions and tried option 1 first which was sbf and root later, and that didn't work so then i tried option 2 which was root only and that also didn't work. When I tried option 1 it said unzipping files and then to reboot my phone, and when I rebooted my phone was exactly the same baseband and factory droid x as before. And when I tried option 2 it said it rooted my phone and when i rebooted everything was exactly the same and nothing was rooted.

What the hell am I doing wrong?! I'm following every direction down to the wire and yet no results (checked debugging, bootloader, allowed non market apps, etc...)

It's so frustrating, help again.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

jordan3891 said:


> Actually I'm an idiot. It didn't work at all, and I didn't realize it till later. Basically the live disc gives me 3 options and so i followed the directions and tried option 1 first which was sbf and root later, and that didn't work so then i tried option 2 which was root only and that also didn't work. When I tried option 1 it said unzipping files and then to reboot my phone, and when I rebooted my phone was exactly the same baseband and factory droid x as before. And when I tried option 2 it said it rooted my phone and when i rebooted everything was exactly the same and nothing was rooted.
> 
> What the hell am I doing wrong?! I'm following every direction down to the wire and yet no results (checked debugging, bootloader, allowed non market apps, etc...)
> 
> ...


Are you sbfing in bootloader mode? Hold volume down and camera while turning on the dx. It will be a black screen with some information. Run the live disc and hook your phone up on this screen, it will change to "sw update" during the sbf process.


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep I sure am, I followed everything perfectly and the computer acts like it's doing something but it never changes my phone at all.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

jordan3891 said:


> Yep I sure am, I followed everything perfectly and the computer acts like it's doing something but it never changes my phone at all.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Are you wiping data after you sbf? Also if sw update comes up, the send erase already went through. So unless the sbf finishes, the device will be a brick. Can you get a non root, or adb method screenshot of your device info after you sbf. The android ver. Kernel ver. Etc.


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes I wipe and do everything it says after the "sbf". And it never says sw update, it just tells me it's finished on the computer side. And when I reboot my phone, the kernel, baseband, version, etc. Is exactly the same as what it was before so there's no need for a screenshot.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

Almost sounds like a bunk usb cord or damaged port. Allows charge, but no 'data' connection. I experienced this with an lg env2. Try another cord or usb port, dont use a usb hub either. When you plug the usb into the phone, make sure the bootloader screen changes to transfer mode usb. Else you may have to try the manual linux method. Is your ubuntu a live disc or installed?


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

It does change to transfer mode each time, and I'm using the kds live disc that I was told is much easier because the ubuntu wasn't working either.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

Personally all of my 604 sbfs have been manually in linux, never used the live disc. But there has been a lot of success from other users with it.


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm tired of this shit, I give up. No big deal though I'm about to go buy a bionic or razor and have some fun with that. Thanks for trying anyways y'all have fun.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

If you are giving up completely, I'm willing to take the dx off your hands as a dev device.







Or goose, he could use one.
Else, you could check your PMs


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

You guys willing to pay for it? I can't just give it for free :-\

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll try to make a video tonight outlining SBFing via Ubuntu.

If I can't make it tonight I will definitely have it made by Saturday.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Agibby (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't know how in depth everything has gone here but I may have something to add. First off, are you running a Linux system as your OS or are you getting there from a boot image (on a usb drive, sd card, disc, etc)? I've run Ubuntu before and loved it but there were some compatibility issues with school stuff and it was easier just to go back to windows. Done with school right now but I'm still using a boot image on an SD card with my toshiba netbook.

I use unetbootin to create the image and I BELIEVE it's the "HDmedia" version you need. If the most recent version doesn't work, the 10.4 version of both Ubuntu and Xubuntu have both worked for me.

The two issues I run into are:
1) In the options, #1 is labled to sbf and then root (I THINK... Don't have it open in front of me atm) but it simply SBFs the phone then I have to re-boot into it and root it. LOVE the ZegRush root, though. 
2) I have to sit with it while it SBFs. A couple of the lines "freeze" at a certain percentage loaded and I have to hit 'enter' on my keyboard to get it to continue. Would be REALLY quick, still, if on line 33 and 65 (again... I THINK) I didn't have to his 'enter' after about every 0.8% or so. That takes a while having to go form 0% all the way to 100%. And then to do it TWICE?? But it's never not worked for me.

I'm sure there's a way to integrate the files into a full Linux system but I've been out of the Linux arena for too long to be the guy to remember. I don't want to step on any toes here, but this is the link where I found MOST of the info (except the part where you seemingly have to use the HDmedia versions). http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

I learned to use this method instead of RSDlite because I like to "play" with my phone and really wanted to get the .15 radio at a time when I'm not sure there was an update for JUST the radio yet.

Only time I use it now is if I WANT to SBF for a super squeaky-clean install since I mainly use ADB to reboot into CWM if I need to now.


----------

